# Spacers



## jlcme (Nov 23, 2004)

I have noticed some minor tire rubbing on my front struts. 95 M3 with H&R Group G 100N springs and Bilsteins shocks. Tires are Toyo RA1 235/40/17 on OZ superleggeras 42mm offset. Plan on placing 5mm spacers on front but not rear (fender clearance issues).
a) Will this cause understeer?
b) The TMS website suggests there may be a problem with wheels with a beveled/not flat, flush mounting surface using 5 mm spacers. This is not mentioned on the H&R website. The OZ and BBS RK surfaces appear beveled. Any experience in this area?
c) What is the minimal tolerable space between fender and outer tire sidewall?

jlcme


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Since TireRack sells the OZs, I'd check with [email protected], as he would know for certain what spacers you'd need. I got my 5mm spacers from him a few years back. Keep in mind, if you don't have a stud conversion, you'll probably need to buy longer bolts.

Using spacers in the front only will actually help to decrease understeer, not increase it. Not so much that it should throw the car off balance, however, as you're only increasing the front track by 10mm/1cm (about the width of you pinky finger nail).


----------



## jlcme (Nov 23, 2004)

I quess you are right, if a wider track in the rear decreased oversteer, the increased width in the front would decrease understeer. I have the hardest time keeping spring rate tire pressure and antisway bar stiffness straight in regards to handling.
I will give Tirerack a try. Thanks for the input
jlcme


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Dinan used to sell a kit that accommodated the bevel on the OE wheels, I'd need to see a pic of your wheel hubface to see if it has the same bevel as the OE wheels


----------

